# Panasonic TV & soundbar help



## Titchlmd (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi

I have a Panasonic TV TX-L47ET60B and a Panasonic Sounbar SC-HTB170
Which I purchased together a couple years ago and have been working fine until today. I'm running through arc with a hdmi cable from the soundbar to the TV. All of a sudden I can't seem to get sound from the TV input. I've checked the soundbar and it is playing fine out using Bluetooth from my phone. But when TV input selected I get no sound and the volume doesn't register a number like it used on my TV. It just comes up with the attached photo

Please help 

thanks


----------

